

Microsoft announces Xbox event for May 21st - gebe
http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/24/microsoft-announces-xbox-event-for-may-21st/

======
qued
What can really save Xbox next generation is games and price, tech be damned.
Making another 'media box' just won't cut it. Tons of devices have Netflix and
streaming capabilities; Xbox needs to focus on novel features, which include
original games.

